# Overnighter 3/9-3/11



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Overnighter 3/9-3/11 with Video*

Pulled out DI around 830 thursday night and eased out to the vioska knoll. Got there right after daylight and began chunking. Within 30 minutes we hook up and pull a 80 lb yellowfin over the side. Chunked for several more hours with only kings and bonitos to show for our efforts and nobody else doing much else around us so we decided to head to the floaters. Eventually we heard this was the wrong move cause the bite turned on hot in the afternoon. We put out a spread and head south and about an hour into trolling we pick up a 20lb dolphin. Kept trolling and found a nicely formed rip about 20 miles north of delta house. Pulled one small yellowfin off of that. Made it to delta house with tuna busting and pulled baits for awhile and had a few breakoffs and some short strikes. When night fall came we started chuinking and could of sunk the boat with 30lb yellowfin but decided to head back to vioska knoll and try there again in the morning. Around 1 am saturday morning we listened to weather forecast and decided to pull the plug and try to beat the front in. We got caught in it right at daylight about 20 miles out and it got rough quick. Pulled back into the marina around 9. Overall not a bad trip. I have some go pro video that I'll post as soon as I get done editing it.
http://vimeo.com/208599285


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

30lb fish is plenty for me!!

Great job.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. And I agree with Ocean Master, I'll take them 30's all day.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice eating for sure. that's a nice phin.


----------



## 5tmorris (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad to see you took your dad this time


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good deal. That's a nice dolphin and early March no less


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone I finally got the video uploaded in the original post


----------

